# Fleet Stingray



## KevinBrick (Dec 2, 2020)

Have never seen one of these before.. Pretty cool.. 

Are they rare? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133594328049


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 2, 2020)

$899 buy it now price for the frame, guard 
And tank.. 



















This won’t last long


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Dec 2, 2020)

1970 handlebars on a 1967 bike?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think it is a fake, unless I'm mistaken  they are two different bikes the Fleet and Stingray. I have never seen a reference, picture or even a mention of such a bike. Often typhoons and fleets are used to make bikes like stingrays, sometimes claimed to be real and the difference's are few if at all. I think someone applied a stingray decal to the fleet bike there is room to do so on a fleet chainguard. Still a cool bike but not what it claims to be. IMO


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 4, 2020)

Stingray with a tank.. Always wondered why they didn’t 
Have them..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think they were trying to go for the slimmed down race car feel  lightweight (haha). I believe some of the crates with springers were quite heavy but cool as hell. A bike not a stingray made to be like one with high rise handlebars and banana seat often referred to as a "pig" bike not sure why.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 4, 2020)

Custom


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

I liked the Fleet because of the tank. Definitely not a StingRay, but they make a nice Custom rider.
I have 20", 24" and 26" ones - all similarly modified










Need another handlebar like the ones on the 20 & 24 for the 26" one. I'll find one eventually.
Nice riding bikes! These are all original paint bikes, though the reverse paint guard was replaced with a nicer one on the 26" 
REC


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm all over those, I do not like those schwinn handlebars from 66/67 but I have a set because you never know. Awesome bikes


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm all over those, I do not like those schwinn handlebars from 66/67 but I have a set because you never know. Awesome bikes



Thanks, it isn't that I dislike the pullback bars - all of these are earlier models and I like the older style bar better - I need to spend some time and find another one in really nice condition. Maybe soon
Thanks for looking and for you comments.
REC


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2020)

My 26" 2 speed painting light and waiting on correct fork ,hot on the trail of a 20 inch


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My 26" 2 speed painting light and waiting on correct fork ,hot on the trail of a 20 inch
> 
> View attachment 1323699



Good luck on the 20" - it was the hardest one to find. I have an NOS tank for one here, but the paint was not perfect and has been touched up (Flam. Red/ White) 20" tanks vary due to frame geometry differences in different years.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2021)

I got one, more pictures once I get to do some work on it.1965 ,great little bike. Are those after market fenders on your 20 inch?


REC said:


> Good luck on the 20" - it was the hardest one to find.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2021)

Did you change crank to 5.5 or did yours have it already?


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I got one, more pictures once I get to do some work on it.1965 ,great little bike. Are those after market fenders on your 20 inch?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1340451
> ...



Fenders are Stingray pieces  and are OEM parts. Crankset is what was on the bike when I found it, just cleaned them up and put it back together


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm going to switch out the crank to the 5.5, then at least i can play around on it when its done.


----------

